How many programmers would have been unsuccessful if Stackoverflow didn't exist? - sameer_hacker
======
__b_tom_kasidy
Well, there wouldn't be that much of the difference because StackOverflow is
just the most popular site for asking coding question, if it didn't exist
there would a different one just as big, as long as the internet is open there
will always be a site like that. A better question: "How many programmers
would have been unsuccessful is the internet was not open to the public?"

------
aledalgrande
Forgot all the programmers that came before SO?

I think Github had a much bigger impact. I enjoy seeing how other developers
solved a problem I have.

SO pays off in the short term, but in the longer term you are left with
nothing but superficial knowledge and badges.

------
bongowok
StackOverflow is just the path of least resistance. There was a time when
developers would just have framework or language books sitting around for
reference.

------
AwesomeFaic
At least one! Ha ha _cries in copy-paste_

------
amoitnga
Way less than if online search engines wouldn't exist

------
probinso
before stackoverflow there was "documentation" and "man pages"; would have
worked out alright

------
aljmyl
All of them.

